# "Ranch" Truck we just completed



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Had a customer come in and rig out a Polaris Crew. Asked if we could do a high seat and feeder for his "ranch" truck...This is what he showed up with. It turned out great.

Happy customer with two nice rigs headed south.

Boating - Hunting - Ranching, We've Got You Covered

Carey Johnson
Boat Lift Distributors
Big Country Outdoors
Cattle Call Ear Tags
TF)800-657-9998
P)713-461-9443
F)713-461-9633
www.boatliftdistributors.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
www.cattlecalltags.com
[email protected]


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Ranch truck eh! nice job on your end


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow, heck of a ranch truck


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Makes me wonder what the tow rig is.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

sleepersilverado said:


> Makes me wonder what the tow rig is.


That ain't no shat!


----------



## 4Rodsfishing (Oct 27, 2009)

Dang that is Sweet!


----------

